# Briess Cherrywood Smoked Malt



## Phoney (4/12/13)

Does anyone stock this malt in Australia?

If so, who?

If not, why not? And can anyone tell me how it compares with Weyermann Smoked Malt, or how else I can substitute it? The description sounds too good, and when I see the word 'unique' it makes me want it bad!

"4° L. This unique malt is produced in small batches and smoked over cherry wood, resulting in an enzyme-active malt that contributes an intense yet smooth and sweet smoke flavor and aroma."

www.brewingwithbriess.com/Assets/PDFs/Briess_PISB_SmokedMalt.pdf


----------



## benken25 (4/12/13)

following this closely im a sucker for any sort of smoked beer or :icon_drool2:


----------



## Yeastfridge (7/12/13)

Would also love to know as well, I'm overseas now but when I'm home thinking of smoking some of my own with oak chips. Not too much space or many ingredients to work with in Hong Kong...


----------



## edschache (7/12/13)

I think Ross had a sack of this at Craftbrewer but it's not listed on the website which is normally fairly up to date. I'd shoot them an email and ask.


----------



## TimT (7/12/13)

_I'd shoot them_

Seems a tad excessive for folks who don't stock a particular product.

_an email_

Oh.

But damned it sounds delicious. 'Briess Cherrywood Smoked Malt'. Pardon me while I drool all over the computer....


----------



## seamad (7/12/13)

got something better..... just pulled some bacon out of the smoker, 12 hours with cherrywood and red box. When it was almost done threw in a little leg of lamb and some veg for dinner. :icon_drool2:




Could always smoke your own, might give it a go myself.


----------



## benken25 (7/12/13)

I plan on brewing a [SIZE=12.800000190734863px]gratzer in the near future its a 100% wheat malt oak smoked beer. I will be having a crack at smoking my own malt for this one [/SIZE][SIZE=12.800000190734863px] [/SIZE]


----------



## falcoah (29/2/16)

Tumut River Brewing Co use this in their smoked porter I believe.

It's absolutely delicious!!!


----------



## klangers (8/3/16)

You can try to smoke your own, but I can virtually guarantee it won't be very similar to the commercial.

Typically, smoked malts are smoked as they are kilned, rather than afterwards. If you smoke, say a pilsner, you'll get a very different malt to one that was kilned with smoke.

If you want to give it a go, get a pale malt, wet it thoroughly and smoke it until it's dry.


----------



## stuartf (19/3/16)

Grain and grape in Melbourne stock it, $5.90/kg for orders between 2-20kg


----------

